# Photo Comp #2: The Poll



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Please select which of the following appeals most to you for the theme "Relax". There are no prizes to be won, this is about glory only.

1. pooma









2. Snowball









3.s63









4.ming









5. brazo









6. 335dAND110XS









7.jamesmut









8. ron burgandy









9. n d fox









10. jomo


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Woohoo, chuffed to make the shortlist. I'm going to vote for No.5, for no other reason than I really like it.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

n d fox - Is that Perranporth? Looks familiar :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Pooma hands down!:thumb:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Only one there for me that typifies the 'relax' title.


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Is 8 relaxed or hammered. Gets my vote
Ming the impressed


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Number 1 for me


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Cant believe i made the short list and actually got a vote !  

Voted for Brazo myself, dig that shot a lot :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Voted. Looking forward to the next comp!


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Strothow said:


> n d fox - Is that Perranporth? Looks familiar :thumb:


Is indeed... my favourite place in the country... spent a week down there end of July :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Any more votes guys? :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

nearly a tie! Last couple of hours will decide it...!

Bret


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

The only one with 0 votes...

I think I'll stick to surfing!


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Been in front all the way until a couple of hours ago!!
how am I going to tell Murphy - the dog - if we loose!!
He was talking, in a barky sort of way, about Holywood!!
Ming the (possibly) Pipped


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Congratulations to Brazo, it was a close run thing, well done for coming out on top:thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Well done Brazo. I'll announce the next one shortly - we already have a theme 

Like tomorrow 

Bret


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

From here, by the way - this was an excellent example of 'it doesn't necessarily make a difference how good the photo is *if* it talks to the people viewing it and it is a *strong* representation of the theme'.

So, just because you don't think you can take photos doesn't mean you shouldn't enter!

Bret


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Well done Brazo, an image worthy of winning:thumb:

Whoever gave me the vote that got me off the bottom of the table, thank you, a large G and T for you!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I have to say that that shot did give me a smile 

combined with the obvious view... aah....


Bret


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks guys only just seen this as have been away in Morroco:thumb: I have also patiently waited for 10 days to upload a newer process of the photo after having my monitor calibrated:thumb:


----------

